# [SOLVED] Unbridge router???



## Shiniquiet (Jan 7, 2012)

My appologies for being a first-timer who makes a short story long. Here it is: A couple of months ago my family went Comcast Triple Play and with it we got an Arris modem/router. The wifi signal was not always strong throughout the house and so I surfed around and found out that by "bridging" the Comcast Aris I could hook up my old router which I felt had a stronger signal output. Someplace in my surfing as I learned about what the bridge did, I also discovered a phone number to call to have the Aris bridged. I called it and I can remember at the time that I thought it was unusual that I didn't have to fight through a bunch of phone menus to get what I wanted. This was only a fleeting thought and the tech I talked to bridged the Aris and turned off the wifi in the Aris so as not to conflict with my older router. Well, after a few weeks I've come to realize that my old router isn't as good as I thought. So, yesterday I tried to get the Aris back to where it was - unbridged and the wifi turned on. To do this I called Comcast and spent an hour and a half going through the phone menues and talking to three different people. The bottom line is that they have no record on my account that I talked to anybody regarding altering the Arris. Hence, they wouldn't/couldn't "unbridge" it and turn the wifi back on. My frustration at taking an hour and half and telling my story three different times only to get no joy, is only surpassed by my frustration at not being able to remember just where I found the phone number originally. So, what do I do? Does anyone have any insights or suggestions that might help me get the Arris back to where it was after the Comcast tech installed it a few months ago?


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Unbridge router???*

You must of had a direct call to one of their engineer or specialist, usually they do not want to do this for you and most of the time you get unhelpful customer support or first level support who don't know much. Your problem should of been escalated to a higher level but I am not surprise. 

Anyways, you can try several things. Get the IP address of this model, since I don't know the model, you can try a google search. You might get a log-in prompt and get access to the configuration page if you get lucky.

See if it has a reset button.

Try to remember that number or keep calling them relentlessly and ask that you be transfer to somebody at a higher level. If you want to go through all that trouble. :grin:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Unbridge router???*

Hmmm.... not sure how things work over in the US this is a call you picked out from a list? or a call from your isp?

1. Picking a call out from the internet is not reccomended.

2. If a call from your isp no username or password info should have been exchanged.


----------



## Shiniquiet (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Unbridge router???*

Issue Resolved: Here's what happened.

Spent an hour or two googling and surfing and finally discovered a tech phone number. Since I had yet to see the advice above, I called. Got a very helpful guy in Colorado and he had me fixed up in no time. No fuss, no muss, no zillion phone menus. It couldn't have worked better. This time, however, I've written down the phone number for future reference, if needed.

Interestingly, about 15 minutes later I called back using that same number and got someone else. When I indicated the name of the guy whom I had spoken to earlier, the new guy had no idea who he was. Curious.

Anyway, thanks to those who responded.


----------

